# Cascamite WBP



## Mead Camans (6 Oct 2020)

Hi all,

This is the first time posting on here for me and I have a question. Is anyone else really struggling to get hold of Cascamite? Specifically the Water and Boil Proof stuff? It's the main glue I use in my work and I'm pretty stuck without it. It's sold out everywhere I look at the moment. I'm guessing the issue is due to the pandemic in some way, obviously. Does anyone have any ideas where you might be able to get some? Or is it going to be more of a "wait and see" kind of thing?

Cheers!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

It might be difficult to get as it's getting a reputation now for being useless. There are numerous threads here about its decline.


----------



## Mike Jordan (6 Oct 2020)

I suggest you search one of the many posts on Cascamite, don't buy any until you have. There is a serious problem with it not setting.


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Oct 2020)

Drop Cascamite and use this, you wont regret it.









Aerolite One Shot Adhesive - Cascamite Wood Glue - Adkwik


Aerolite One Shot Powdered Resin Wood Glue. Traditional easy to mix water resistant resin-based adhesive for all bonding most timbers. Adkwik




www.adkwik.co.uk





Cheers Peter


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2020)

Isn't that the stuff they made bombers with in WW2. didn't realise they still made it


----------



## machone (6 Oct 2020)

I pretty much built a sailing dinghy using cascamite. It was recommended and used by the British boatbuilding school who run great woodworking courses btw. The dinghy has been sailed successfully for over a year & as far as I know, none of the boatbuilding school boats have fallen apart! I have had great success with it....just my experience, but still, worked well for me.


----------



## Phill05 (6 Oct 2020)

I too have used cascamite all my working time and never had any problem whatsoever even on antique pitch pine I guess if there are problems now it could be how its prepared or who is using it, just my two penny worth.

Phill

Edit:
Just looked Cascamite is still on sale and it shows it is made of the same as Aerolite, "Cascamite is a synthetic, urea-formaldehyde *glue* that generally comes in powder form for mixing on site." extract from Amazon sales page.


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2020)

From the scuttlebutt I've seen, it appears that the original supplier of an integral chemical compund is not longer able to supply due to war/economics/pestilence (take your pick) and it now has to be sourced elsewhere and is no where near the same quality/purity etc and what you have been able to get from the start of the year as a finished product has basically been complete pap. Cascamite's makers appear to be using the ostrich approach to customer care regarding feedback.

Can't say more than that as I haven't been out the house nor in the workshop properly for about a year now and so if I had had any about all i could have done was sniff it (out of mind numbing boredom)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

Droogs said:


> Isn't that the stuff they made bombers with in WW2. didn't realise they still made it


Mosquitos. They had wooden frames, balsa iirc. That's where the "Aero" bit came from.
I remember a chap being interviewed in one of the woodworking magazines 30+ years ago and being asked why he used Aerolite and his replying that if it was good enough to keep him in the air during the war it was good enough for his furniture.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

Phill05 said:


> ... I guess if there are problems now it could be how its prepared or who is using it, just my two penny worth.
> Phill
> Edit:
> Just looked Cascamite is still on sale and it shows it is made of the same as Aerolite, "Cascamite is a synthetic, urea-formaldehyde *glue* that generally comes in powder form for mixing on site." extract from Amazon sales page.


No, too many experienced people have had problems with it.

Aerolite is a much different glue - for one thing it needs a hardener whereas Cascamite doesn't.


----------



## marcros (6 Oct 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> No, too many experienced people have had problems with it.
> 
> Aerolite is a much different glue - for one thing it needs a hardener whereas Cascamite doesn't.



the one that Peter linked to doesn't seem to need anything other than the powder and water.


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Oct 2020)

I hadnt realised there were problems with cascamite.....many thanks for the heads up on this thread, I was thinking of getting some for a job as its an easier clean up than PU.

Its just a basic urea formaldhyde glue -cascamite happens to be the domestic brand name.

I havent used it for years as went over to PU years ago for joinery.


interestingly I once visited a Spanish factory that made those curved wooden slats for beds (its all they made). And they used cascamite (well UF), but they added flour to it. basically they "cut it" with flour to save on cost but not so much that it reduced its strength.

the factory started out with logs, which they cut to lengths and steamed for veneering, pressed up these slats by the million.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

marcros said:


> the one that Peter linked to doesn't seem to need anything other than the powder and water.


Yes, sorry, I didn't look at that one. I was thinking of "proper" Aerolite.








Aerolite 306 Adhesive 375g kit - 2 Pack Resin Adhesive - Adkwik


Aerolite 306 Adhesive Kit. Use for furniture & joinery and also boat building & aircraft and vintage car restoration. Buy online now. Adkwik




www.adkwik.co.uk




The one Peter linked to seems to be a Cascamite lookalike.

(I didn't see this - I was right about the Mosquito.)


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2020)

The product (Aerolite One Shot) *Peter* linked to does not require a hardener and mixes just the same as the old Cascamite formula, for small quantity hobby? users the penalty is lack of retail outlets and increased cost to purchase direct.
But if you want long working time (20-30mins) and no joint creep there does not seem to be a realistic alternative.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

This stuff is fine, if you can find it -






Swift Industrial Direct


Swift Industrial Direct, Power Tools



www.swiftindustrialdirect.co.uk


----------



## AJB Temple (6 Oct 2020)

I have also used cascamite for 30 years. Last year I stopped completely because I had one batch that would not mix properly and another batch that would not set. This was after they changed the formulation and supplier. How to destroy a well liked brand really quickly!


----------



## MusicMan (6 Oct 2020)

I go with Peter Sefton. Aerolite is terrific. The two parts are (1) a powder that you mix with water to a creamy paste. You spread this on on side of the joint, (2) a clear liquid (acetic acid I think) which you put on the other side of the joint. Good open time, extremely strong and waterproof. Like the man said, good enough for Mosquitos. I believe Cascamite is a lookalike of Aerolite rather than the other way round.

As for availability, it is readily available by mail order online.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

That's not the Aerolite that Peter linked to. (The acid is formic, iirc, if not it's phosphoric. A rapid hardener used to be sold for Cascamite, which was used the same way.)


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Oct 2020)

The One Shot I linked to works and cures just like the old formula Cascamite, the formula changed 18-24 months ago and has had problems ever since. The two part Aerolite people are referring to maybe this one. 

AEROLITE 306 ADHESIVE KIT 

Cheers Peter


----------



## Doug B (6 Oct 2020)

Peter Sefton said:


> Drop Cascamite and use this, you wont regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the shelf life is Peter, I’ve just used up the last of my Cascamite & was wondering, in the light of the recent bad press, what else I could use.
I don’t mind buying 3kg but want to know it will last.


----------



## Mead Camans (6 Oct 2020)

Peter Sefton said:


> Drop Cascamite and use this, you wont regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! What's the open time like? I do pretty much exclusively lamiate work, so I like the long open time of Cascamite.


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2020)

Doug, I've taken the precaution of decanting some into smaller airtight containers and ziplock bags, the bags are in larger airtight container with some silica gel, the same as I used to do with Cascamite to reduce the in use air contact. In the past I've got away with 18months +.


----------



## Doug B (6 Oct 2020)

CHJ said:


> Doug, I've taken the precaution of decanting some into smaller airtight containers and ziplock bags, the bags are in larger airtight container with some silica gel, the same as I used to do with Cascamite to reduce the in use air contact. In the past I've got away with 18months +.


Thanks Chas much appreciated


----------



## TheTiddles (6 Oct 2020)

Aerolite, cascamite, boiled hooves, they’ve worked for decades, why don’t we all use them all the time for everything? Because... progress.


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Oct 2020)

The One Shot works and has the same properties as Cascamite, apart from the name you wouldn't know the difference (maybe a bit more expensive)

Open time around 45 mins, for shelf life they say 6 months plus, I would guess 18-24 if kept dry about 2 days if left open in a wet workshop. We use it for laminations, big glue ups, some veneering and it's good for gap filling sloppy joints.

Data sheets attached.


----------



## Doug B (6 Oct 2020)

Peter Sefton said:


> The One Shot works and has the same properties as Cascamite, apart from the name you wouldn't know the difference (maybe a bit more expensive)
> 
> Open time around 45 mins, for shelf life they say 6 months plus, I would guess 18-24 if kept dry about 2 days if left open in a wet workshop. We use it for laminations, big glue ups, some veneering and it's good for gap filling sloppy joints.
> 
> Data sheets attached.


Cheers Peter


----------



## deema (6 Oct 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> Aerolite, cascamite, boiled hooves, they’ve worked for decades, why don’t we all use them all the time for everything? Because... progress.


Clever marketing I suspect for the vast majority of gluing job!


----------



## Cooper (7 Oct 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Mosquitos. They had wooden frames, balsa iirc. That's where the "Aero" bit came from.
> I remember a chap being interviewed in one of the woodworking magazines 30+ years ago and being asked why he used Aerolite and his replying that if it was good enough to keep him in the air during the war it was good enough for his furniture.


My father was a wartime mosquito night fighter pilot and when hostilities in Europe were over he was sent to India with mosqitos. There they were unable to fly them in action because the glue that held the planes together couldn't cope with the heat and humidity, when subject to the g forces involved in taking off. That didn't stop him being a lifelong mosquito enthusiast.


----------



## Chunky Monkey (7 Oct 2020)

I bought and used a couple of tubs of cascamite from Axminster about 12 months go to glue up some casement windows. After I'd made a couple of windows I saw some of the comments on here, which made me concerned, so I did a couple of test joints and all was good, I had no problems with it setting, and I was happy with the joint strength.

However, there's enough negative experiences on here for me to be very suspicious about using it again.

Jon


----------



## BruceK (7 Oct 2020)

Always used Cascamite for boatbuilding and furniture etc until it stated mixing badly and losing its grip. I tried Repair-Care's window repair system which worked well but it's really expensive so I decided to experiment by mixing my own. I now use 2 part epoxy resin which I buy in bulk. I 'paint' the glued sections with newly mixed liquid, allow it to soak in so it binds to the fibres of the timber and adds strength to the joint, then add a bit of magnesium silicate (talcum powder) to thicken it to a glue consistency and finally, with any leftovers, I add a bit more mag sil to thicken it up even more and use it as a filler. I also use it with chopped fibreglass or even string where added strength is needed and appearance is not too important. It's versatile, bonds really well, lasts longer than the timber and is easily shaped and sanded when dry. I've used it extensively to scarf in new window sections and insert new timber into rotten sills and even to repair broken plastic ducting. I understand you can also buy a flexible, rubber-based type powder to replace the mag sil for use in situations like boatbuilding where joints might need to flex a bit. I've even mixed it with dry cement when I ran out of mag sil and it worked a treat. Everything is available at a reasonable price online.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2020)

I've stuck stuff during repair (bodge) work with two part wood filler. Just add a few drops of styrene to make it a little more liquid. If you use any amount or colour range of two part filler styrene is a useful thing to have, anyway - put a teaspoonful or two over the surface when you close the tin up and the stuff will last virtually indefinitely. I've one can now I've had for at least seven years it's still perfectly useable.


----------



## HamsterJam (7 Oct 2020)

Does Cascamite have a shelf life?
I think I have a really old tin of it somehere.


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2020)

HamsterJam said:


> Does Cascamite have a shelf life?
> I think I have a really old tin of it somehere.


It is essential that the powder is protected from atmospheric moisture, if not it will deteriorate rapidly. A half empty container is a significant risk factor.

If when attempting to mix it, it has any granular particles as opposed to a creamy constituency then it is spoilt and unsafe to use.


----------



## Yojevol (7 Oct 2020)

HamsterJam said:


> Does Cascamite have a shelf life?
> I think I have a really old tin of it somehere.


I put mine into sealed jam jars as soon as I get it. A jar will take about 200gm. I have used a tub of silica gell in the Cascamite tub in the past.

I've been trying to delve into the history of Cascamite and its use on Mosquitos in the War. I came across this article written in 1941. I think Cascamite was used initially but it was superseded by Aerolite 306 which is still used for aircraft construction.
Brian


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (7 Oct 2020)

I have cascamite from four years ago. Have kept it vacuum sealed, last use was 6 days ago. Still mix’s well. After reading this post, I made a test joint. Tomorrow going to put the lump hammer to it, mainly for over of mind.


----------



## Droogs (7 Oct 2020)

The problems seem to have started with batches made in the last 18 months or so


----------



## Mead Camans (8 Oct 2020)

Thanks all for the comments. Even though I'm probably going to move on to this Aerolite stuff, I was actually getting on quite well with the Cascamite. I made the switch to the WBP version because it seemed to be a lot better behaved than the regular stuff! I'd got the hang of mixing it as well and it always gave pretty consistent results if you followed the instructions TO THE LETTER! Still, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (8 Oct 2020)

The joint withstood the lump hammer test. The ash that was glued, with a mortice and tenon joint, did not.

Will buy the recommendation next time around. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Limey Lurker (8 Oct 2020)

Cooper said:


> My father was a wartime mosquito night fighter pilot and when hostilities in Europe were over he was sent to India with mosqitos. There they were unable to fly them in action because the glue that held the planes together couldn't cope with the heat and humidity, when subject to the g forces involved in taking off. That didn't stop him being a lifelong mosquito enthusiast.


 I understood that it was the glue used for laminating the plies that was the problem; bulges would appear on what should have been flat panels, or the outer plies of a panel would lift away from the inner ply which would remain adhered to the rib or former.


----------



## custard (8 Oct 2020)

I agree that Aerolite One Shot is an excellent product. However, it's just not practical for most hobbyist woodworkers. The minimum quantity is something like 3Kg, so pretty much a lifetime's supply for many people, but Aerolite will only endorse a shelf life of 6 months. This is one of the key issues with most UF glues. I'm a full time woodworker, but unless I've got a big lamination job I end up chucking away loads of expensive UF adhesive because it just runs beyond date code. In fact it's common amongst one man band furniture makers to borrow a cupful of UF and the hardner when you only need a bit, and then return the favour when you've just got a batch in!

The great benefit of Cascamite are the tiny pots that are available. I've used Cascamite for many years, but my confidence was shaken by the problems I encountered a year ago. However, I do suspect the problem may have been overstated. I've heard from Axminster that this was at worst a very limited batch, and I know from my own experience that if you've got a dodgy pot you know it at the mixing stage because it just looks wrong (or at least it does if you're familiar with the product, I appreciate that doesn't help newbies).

Bottom line, I'm tentatively dipping a toe back into Cascamite, and so far I've not encountered any repeat problems with recent fresh product.


----------



## Keith 66 (8 Oct 2020)

My dad's favorite glue was Aerolite 306, I used to use it a lot in the boat trade. Its a good glue & economical if you use enough of it. If you dont use it up & it goes past its use by date its not so economical! Its still used for aircraft construction & i like using it for wooden masts & spars as its UV stable.
In my experience UF glues have a lifespan of approx 30 years after which they begin to fail, damp conditions can accelerate this.
I have seen early cold molded with uf (laminated) boats & quite a few glued clinker ones that were suffering from general failure everywhere.
Then epoxies such as West & SP systems became the norm. More versatile & stronger but with the big drawback that they are not UV stable & will go gingery & fail if exposed to strong sunlight.
A couple of years ago I used a two part liquid UF glue from Glues Direct for vacumn bagging veneer, it was very good but the shelf life was 4 months before it went off so i wont be using that again in a hurry!


----------



## Worthtrying (9 Oct 2020)

In my business I used several 3kg tins of Sovereign One Shot per week. It's totally waterproof, fire proof, ntoxic, & mixes readily . As it's made from cows urine you could expect a reasonable consistency between different brands of urea formaldehyde but that's sadly not the case! I recently tried a tub of Cascamite which was very difficult to mix & took an eternity to cure - never again! Maybe it's another example of manufacturers 'improving' a perfectly good product and rendering it unusable!


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Oct 2020)

Thanks for that I hope it is Worthtrying ha ha. I am happy enough with my PVA for furniture but just occasionally I have to do bits and pieces that will get wet and have used foaming gorilla glue, I have doubts about its strength (possibly unfounded) so I will try sovereign one-shot next time, I looked it up and basically you just mix up what you need for the next half hour, so could be a little on the wasteful side till you get used to it, thanks anyway. Ian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2020)

If you want waterproof and the colour of the glue doesn't matter, use phenol resorcinol.


----------



## Droogs (9 Oct 2020)

Resorcinol were the main opposition to Aerolite and Casco (Cascamite) in the US in the 40's. Same stuff, different maker. I have on the pc that's knackered unfortunately, a really good pamphlet from the main US makers of hide glue about why these newfangled UF glues still aren't as good as hide glue. will have to get that machine working at some point, lots of interesting old info on it


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2020)

They would say that, wouldn't they?


----------



## Droogs (9 Oct 2020)

On the aeroplane side of things, I do remember an old RAF rigger telling me they used hide glue on the Hurricane for repairs and even on the Shackelton in the 80's up at RAF Kinloss.


----------



## Linus (19 Oct 2020)

Searching for Cascamite (which I have never used before) I found this thread and it seems there are a few issues with it at present. Not wishing to buy large quantities, I came across Yandles powdered UF resin glue. Does anyone know if this is worth trying?





__





Easy Wood Tools - Yandles


A wide selection of high quality products from Easy Wood Tools.




www.yandles.co.uk


----------



## Dave73 (22 Oct 2020)

I have just joined the forum to share my experience with the 'new' Cascamite. I have used the original product successfully for many years on outdoor projects and bought my last 1.5Kg tub in 2017. I immediately repackaged it into small (200g) containers and used the last of it a couple of weeks ago. A week ago I purchased another 1,5Kg tub from Amazon and like others, found that it failed to set, let alone cure fully, over a period of 2 days. I emailed Polyvine but did not receive a reply - hopefully Amazon may accept it as a return. Will give Aerolite One Shot a try.


----------



## John Brown (23 Oct 2020)

Cascamite. Love it or hate it.


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Oct 2020)

John Brown said:


> Cascamite. Love it or hate it.



Falling out of love with Cascamite but still love UF


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2020)

John Brown said:


> Cascamite. Love it or hate it.


Love it when it works, hate it when it doesn't?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2020)

I don't think Polyvine are doing very well atm. I used some Polyvine Wood Oil which I thought would be akin to Osmo etc. (it's advertised as sinking in and not leaving a surface coating) - it isn't, it's a varnish which leaves a very heavy skin which takes weeks to harden (looks and behaves much like a long oil varnish), and even then is soft enough to scrape off easily.


----------



## Linus (24 Oct 2020)

Following my earlier post re Yandles equivalent, I noticed from the photo on their site that the mixing instructions finished with...."stirring until smooth. One Shot is now ready to use." Call me a cynic, but it would appear to be the same product as this thread?????


----------



## highwood122 (24 Oct 2020)

never seen coments about jeffries glue or is it only sold in large quantities


----------



## Linus (24 Oct 2020)

Even more confused Internet search brings up Cascamite One Shot and Aerolite One Shot! Are they the same? Can anybody clarify?


----------



## John Brown (24 Oct 2020)

Sorry, I was thinking of Marmite.


----------



## Mead Camans (24 Oct 2020)

I have to say, having used the Aerolite One Shot for a number of glue ups now, I'm very pleased I made the switch. It's a super consistant product and it even seems to produce tighter glue lines than Cascamite, although maybe that's my imagination as I'm not sure how that's possible!? Big thanks to Peter Sefton for the recommendation. Saved my proverbial bacon. 

Also, Polyvine are still producing some good finishes at least. I use the heavy duty wood varnish and it's ace.


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 Oct 2020)

Linus said:


> Even more confused Internet search brings up Cascamite One Shot and Aerolite One Shot! Are they the same? Can anybody clarify?



Cascamite is one brand and Aerolite another, I have converted to Aerolite and its been great.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Linus (24 Oct 2020)

Thanks guys. I've subsequently found Soverign One Shot and Resinmite One Shot. I give in and will go with Aerolite as per Peter's recommendation.


----------



## timbly (25 Oct 2020)

We’re considering introducing Aerolite One Shot into our production process but are a bit worried about exposure risks. Urea Formaldehyde is a known irritant and also from the little reading I’ve done a known carcinogen Probably fine for occasional exposure but not sure about frequent use. Just wondering other peoples thoughts on this and what they consider best practice.

We’re having a lot of trouble getting reliably flat or even flat-ish 9mm birch ply for panels and have taken to laminating 2 sheets of reduced 6mm (run through wide belt sander) and then bag pressing to create the required 9mm. The results with titebond cold press veneer glue have thus far been pretty good but was wondering if the aerolite might give more reliable long term results..? I realise that 9mm mdf might offer a flatter panel but for various reasons mdf is not an option..


----------



## bjm (28 Oct 2020)

I've just bought some Aerolite for a small job next week. I hope I'm not going to be disappointed!!


----------



## Dave73 (31 Oct 2020)

I did the same yesterday and tried it last night - way better than the Cascamite I bought a coupe of weeks ago. Set sufficiently to remove clamps after 5 hours (in a cold garage) and was properly cured this morning (remnants in the pot were like glass).

I think you will be pleased with it !

Dave


----------



## bjm (31 Oct 2020)

Well, if lockdown happens in the next ten minutes I don't think I will need to try this!!!


----------



## craigs (3 Nov 2020)

Does this one shot come in anything smaller? I have a small chest to glue up this week and it will need a long open time because of all the box joints and panels to get in place. i'm reluctant as a hobbyist to splash out £50 on something im really not going to use often


----------



## bjm (3 Nov 2020)

I paid about £11 for a small tub - 1kg (I think) from Isaac Lords


----------



## Dave73 (3 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> Does this one shot come in anything smaller? I have a small chest to glue up this week and it will need a long open time because of all the box joints and panels to get in place. i'm reluctant as a hobbyist to splash out £50 on something im really not going to use often


Do you ever come past M4 J16 ? I'm close to that and can give you a small quantity to suit your requirements. My recent purchase of 3Kg will go off before I use it all.


----------



## craigs (3 Nov 2020)

Dave73 said:


> Do you ever come past M4 J16 ? I'm close to that and can give you a small quantity to suit your requirements. My recent purchase of 3Kg will go off before I use it all.


Thats very generous, i could certainly make a journey..its not like i get out much these days 

I was about to swear at my screen as i placed an order with isaac lord yesterday, but alas its on backorder


----------



## Dave73 (3 Nov 2020)

Not a problem - I'm new to this forum and not sure how I can share contact details with you directly. Is there a personal messaging facility?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## craigs (3 Nov 2020)

@Dave73 sent you a message, thanks again
Craig


----------



## Linus (3 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> From the scuttlebutt I've seen, it appears that the original supplier of an integral chemical compund is not longer able to supply due to war/economics/pestilence (take your pick) and it now has to be sourced elsewhere and is no where near the same quality/purity etc and what you have been able to get from the start of the year as a finished product has basically been complete pap. Cascamite's makers appear to be using the ostrich approach to customer care regarding feedback.
> 
> Can't say more than that as I haven't been out the house nor in the workshop properly for about a year now and so if I had had any about all i could have done was sniff it (out of mind numbing boredom)


Steady now Droogs!


----------



## jackal (4 Nov 2020)

Mead Camans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is the first time posting on here for me and I have a question. Is anyone else really struggling to get hold of Cascamite? Specifically the Water and Boil Proof stuff? It's the main glue I use in my work and I'm pretty stuck without it. It's sold out everywhere I look at the moment. I'm guessing the issue is due to the pandemic in some way, obviously. Does anyone have any ideas where you might be able to get some? Or is it going to be more of a "wait and see" kind of thing?
> 
> Cheers!


Be careful with Polyvine as they have changed their ingredients suppliers due to pandemic issues. Many have suffered failure especially with laminated projects. I have contacted them and they assure me that they will rectify it but I would ask for a sample first. There are other powdered resin wood glue options in the UK


----------



## jackal (4 Nov 2020)

I have contacted 
Glues Direct
for a substantial sample for testing of their urea formaldehyde


----------



## Peter Sefton (5 Nov 2020)

Just taken delivery of some Aerolite One Shot and the label shows a 24 month shelf life from manufacture.









Aerolite One Shot Adhesive - Cascamite Wood Glue - Adkwik


Aerolite One Shot Powdered Resin Wood Glue. Traditional easy to mix water resistant resin-based adhesive for all bonding most timbers. Adkwik




www.adkwik.co.uk


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

oh pipper....a very expensive mistake has just been made.

I just found that aerolite leaves a nice white glue line which isn't great....in ABW


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2020)

Ouch! Try Aerolite 306.


----------



## Spectric (8 Nov 2020)

What is the reason for this Casymite / Aerolite glue compared to say Titebond Pva?


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Ouch! Try Aerolite 306.


that ship has sailed. im not sure if this can be saved or binned


----------



## Mead Camans (8 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> What is the reason for this Casymite / Aerolite glue compared to say Titebond Pva?


Cascamite/Aerolite or any such powdered resin glues have a very long open time compared to PVA type glues. You need this when doing things like laminating that can potentially take well over 10 minutes to apply the glue and clamp it up.


----------



## Mead Camans (8 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> oh pipper....a very expensive mistake has just been made.
> 
> I just found that aerolite leaves a nice white glue line which isn't great....in ABW


Ugh, that's not ideal. Funnily enough, last week I did a little experiment were I added food colouring to the glue just after mixing. It did what I expected it to (turned it fairy cake blue!) and didn't seem to affect the glue adversely. Maybe a dash of black colouring in the mix would sold your problem?


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> What is the reason for this Casymite / Aerolite glue compared to say Titebond Pva?


Longer working time 25-30 mins +, Sets solid and no joint creep if you are into construction fine enough for it to mater on surface finish.

I doubt you would be able to apply a PVA and get a satisfactory clamp for Something like this




craigsalisbury said:


> oh pipper....a very expensive mistake has just been made.
> 
> I just found that aerolite leaves a nice white glue line which isn't great....in ABW


I don't see this with tight joint lines but if there is any doubt at all I tint the glue powder with walnut stain when mixing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> that ship has sailed. im not sure if this can be saved or binned


Sorry. I did mean for the future.


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

not sure if/how this can be saved :/


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2020)

Perhaps a Vee cut with sharp blade along bottom of tail to remove 1/2mm of adhesive and fill with coloured adhesive, will still show but at least it would be complimentary instead of contrast.


----------



## Spectric (8 Nov 2020)

I like the sound of a longer working time, trying to align and clamp before the glue sets can be a nightmare and it sounds like it sets harder so also fills.


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

CHJ said:


> Perhaps a Vee cut with sharp blade along bottom of tail to remove 1/2mm of adhesive and fill with coloured adhesive, will still show but at least it would be complimentary instead of contrast.


 thats what im thinking, I have some walnut filler. and after a couple of coats of osmo that don't look too bad. I think its going to be stanly knife and magnifying glass for a bit with some headphones on

or might go shopping for a tiny v-chisel


----------



## Droogs (8 Nov 2020)

at worst choice inlay along the glue line of the finger joint with a contrasting inlay say 2 or 3mm maple


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> at worst choice inlay along the glue line of the finger joint with a contrasting inlay say 2 or 3mm maple


you sir, vastly overestimate my ability


----------



## Droogs (8 Nov 2020)

Or perhaps wire inlay

route it with a palm router and a 1mm bit


----------



## Mike Jordan (8 Nov 2020)

Polyvine sell rubbish Cascamite and refuse to refund, beware.


----------



## bjm (8 Nov 2020)

Tried my Aerolite today but noticed something strange. I thought I would dilute the remnants in the container to clean it out. After adding a lot more water and giving it a brisk stir it began to expand, a bit like foam - is this normal? - give it a try.


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> Or perhaps wire inlay
> 
> route it with a palm router and a 1mm bit


I carefully cut off the front line on the joint with a craft knife and filled the void with osmo walnut filler, it seems to have come out quite well. cheers for the suggestions.

now its time to cut the lid off and cant decide between using my bosch table saw or the bandsaw. never tried the bandsaw for doing this, suggestions?


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2020)

Unless you are really confident that your bandsaw blade won't drift I would stick with a table saw.


----------



## craigs (8 Nov 2020)

CHJ said:


> Unless you are really confident that your bandsaw blade won't drift I would stick with a table saw.


that was my thought also. although the bandsaw seems setup ok, im a little dubious of it coming out perfect


----------



## Anthraquinone (9 Nov 2020)

> Ugh, that's not ideal. Funnily enough, last week I did a little experiment were I added food colouring to the glue just after mixing. It did what I expected it to (turned it fairy cake blue!) and didn't seem to affect the glue adversely. Maybe a dash of black colouring in the mix would sold your problem?



I used to be a dye chemist making food dyes among others- Please be aware that food colourings do not have very good light fastness and will fade / change colour over time.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2020)

I have found I can get away with light resistant spirit stain* despite the glue being water activated, mixed in with the powder immediately before mixing the spirit volatiles disperse very quickly, I have not had reason to doubt the strength of the bond and the set glue still has the ability to take the edge off the tools no problem.

*Tried it first time just because I had them to hand.


----------



## Dovetaildave (9 Nov 2020)

CHJ said:


> Unless you are really confident that your bandsaw blade won't drift I would stick with a table saw.



Remember to use some spacers, same size as kerf, for the second and subsequent cuts....and a sacrificial board for any breakout.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## craigs (9 Nov 2020)

Dovetaildave said:


> Remember to use some spacers, same size as kerf, for the second and subsequent cuts....and a sacrificial board for any breakout.
> 
> Regards,
> Dave


I always do  I was just hoping I could avoid the variance I always get on the corners with the table saw, it worked out ok though.

I do love how the squeeze out just pops of although I did pre seal all non glue areas with shellac.




Got some walnut stain coming tomorrow just to darken the filler in the joints, shouldn't notice after a couple of coats of osmo.


----------



## Dovetaildave (9 Nov 2020)

When I was doing antique furniture, dark stained wax was a quick result


----------



## craigs (9 Nov 2020)

Dovetaildave said:


> When I was doing antique furniture, dark stained wax was a quick result


I watch some chap Thomas Johnson do furniture restoration on the youtoob and he uses waxes, i dont really understand repairing dings with something soft, id imagine it would wear away with polishing etc.?


----------



## Dovetaildave (9 Nov 2020)

you're right, in my case a good liberal waxing of most items improved their general appearance, and gathered in all those scratches and covered over/brought into line, years of poor colouring and patches, poor repairs......in just a few minutes !


----------



## Doodahdebs (11 Nov 2020)

I have mixed artists acrylic paint into cascamite in the past. I mixed the glue as normal and then added dark brown to colour it. I was glueing some beautiful burr veneer and it had a few little holes that would let the glue through. It worked a treat, had no effect on the strength of the joint and saved a lot of messing about after. Thanks Peter for the tip on Aerolite 4145. I’ve had trouble with cascamite lately and had no joy talking to polyvine about it.


----------



## Droogs (11 Nov 2020)

This problem with cascamite has been ongoing for over a year now. I think Polyvine are about to find they have lost a huge percentage of market share over this


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Nov 2020)

If my experience with Wood Oil is anything to go by, it's not just glue they've ballsed up.


----------



## kinverkid (16 Dec 2020)

I have also given up on Cascamite. Yesterday I received 1kg of Semforite UF resin waterproof wood glue. It comes in two poly bags. I've separated them into smaller bags and then into sealable tubs. I planed and then glued two small pieces of pallet wood together and I will leave them exposed to the elements for the winter months. Nothing scientific. Waterproof wood glue, UF resin powdered timber adhesive...Semforite, Resintite


----------



## Penllysbach (9 Jan 2021)

Any links for best price aerolite one shot pls? Or recommendations for alternatives; I generally work quite small scale. Thanks


----------

